# The great emu war of 1932



## Ripcord22A (Sep 14, 2016)

@Bloke  Hahahahah 4real?

Found at theCHIVE: Remember the time Australia declared war on Emus, and lost? (13 Photos)
http://thechive.com/2016/09/14/remember-the-time-australia-declared-war-on-emus-and-lost-13-photos/


----------



## Bloke (Sep 14, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> @Bloke  Hahahahah 4real?
> 
> Found at theCHIVE: Remember the time Australia declared war on Emus, and lost? (13 Photos)
> http://thechive.com/2016/09/14/remember-the-time-australia-declared-war-on-emus-and-lost-13-photos/



LOL, yep, read about it before... fortunately we did a better job on the Kokoda track in '42


----------

